# Companion hitch



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi gang, my neighbor was asking me about the companion hitch. He has the gooseneck adapter now and wants to switch. He wanted me to ask if it would work in a shortbed truck.  He has a 3/4 ton silverado.  Tks in advance,


----------

